# mot de passe pour ouvrir Mail



## machax0 (22 Janvier 2005)

Voilà pas loin de 40 minutes que je traîne sur le forum à la recherche d'une réponse simple à la question simple que je me pose.

Etant nullos de chez nullos, même après 2 mois de navigation intensive sur les forums macgeneration, je ne comprends toujours pas la moitié des messages.

je pose donc ma question, au risque de me faire houspiller et rejeter sur un fil : comment mettre un mot de passe pour pouvoir accéder à Mail (donc protéger l'accès à Mail ) ???

aie aie aie...


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2005)

machax0 a dit:
			
		

> Voilà pas loin de 40 minutes que je traîne sur le forum à la recherche d'une réponse simple à la question simple que je me pose.
> 
> Etant nullos de chez nullos, même après 2 mois de navigation intensive sur les forums macgeneration, je ne comprends toujours pas la moitié des messages.
> 
> ...



 :mouais:  :mouais: 

tu voudrais pas plutôt créer un autre compte utilisateur pour le/la coupable ? histoire de protéger tes données ?


----------

